# Brazil´s version of Florida: an entire neighbourhood built for new riches in Brazil feel as if they were in Florida



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

My pictures of last summer in Jurere Beach, in Florianopolis, Santa Catarina state, southern Brazil. An entire beach neighbourhood designed and built by the private sector in Brazil to resemble Florida-type areas. The place is a success among new riches from all over Brazil.

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8









9








10









11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26








27









28








29













30








31








32








33








34








35









36








37








38








39








40








41








42









43








44


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)

The scenery from the first pictures doesn't look like Florida, Nice neighborhood though!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, what an eerie coincidence... I just met someone from there, this evening!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Florida looks different.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

I think those neighbourhoods look very American upperclass. Though they look VERY nice!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Florida is greener and warmer. I don't really see the similarities between the two areas. 

Anyway, I liked the pictures. Perfect blue sky! Except for one or two, I found the houses design quite ordinary and dull. I think Jurerê is overrated.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Florida is greener and warmer. .


Not _always_ warm.... it is not far enough south for that. In winter it can get quite unpleasantly cool at times when the jet stream plunges down.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
I meant Miami is greener and warmer than Florianópolis. And Santa Catarina coldest areas are far colder than Florida ones.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> ^^
> 
> I think those neighbourhoods look very American upperclass. Though they look VERY nice!


I agree. Very american!


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Florida is greener and warmer. I don't really see the similarities between the two areas.
> 
> Anyway, I liked the pictures. Perfect blue sky! Except for one or two, I found the houses design quite ordinary and dull. I think Jurerê is overrated.


I didn´t say they were alike because of the nature surroundings, but in terms of architecture and urbanism. The style of the houses, the gardens, the cars etc looks like a Florida neighbourhood. I am quite aware that those mountains in the first pictures would be out of place in Florida.

So you say you don´t see NOTHING in common in my pictures with Florida?

If I said my pictures looked like Calgary, Canada, then you could say that.

And about the houses designs, I agree with you. Mostly dull and tacky.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

bisco_ale said:


> The scenery from the first pictures doesn't look like Florida, Nice neighborhood though!!


what is supposed to look like Florida is the man made areas, not the nature. ^^


----------



## mcolley (Sep 11, 2010)

Maria Theresa said:


>


I think this is the most American-looking house in the bunch. Notice the American-style mailbox, what appears to be wood on the second floor, even American-style roof shingles. The air conditioning is pure-Brazilian, however. Funny how even the most expensive houses in Brazil tend not to have centralized heating and AC.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

mcolley said:


> I think this is the most American-looking house in the bunch. Notice the American-style mailbox, what appears to be wood on the second floor, even American-style roof shingles. *The air conditioning is pure-Brazilian, however. Funny how even the most expensive houses in Brazil tend not to have centralized heating and AC.*


Temperatures in Brazil don't get as extreme as in US, be it cold or hot extremes, but particularly in terms of cold temps. Therefore, things like double-glazed windows and any kind of insulation is usually unheard of even in expensive neighborhoods. Local construction firms don't have even much knowledge or practice about installing such systems, which are rather complex.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks like Florida except for one thing...there are no mountains in Florida. :rofl:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> I meant Miami is greener and warmer than Florianópolis. And Santa Catarina coldest areas are far colder than Florida ones.


By coldest do you mean in the mountains? Because anything from central florida and northern goes below 0 several times a year. Just last week in Orlando it was -3...in northern Florida it gets to -10 or colder usually at least once a year or so. The only "Tropical" part of Florida is southern Florida. I am sure the high mountain ranges are colder though..obviously lol

For example all of the pictures in this thread look *much warmer* or more tropical than Central and especially northern Florida. Those pictures remind me of the Miami metropolitan area..perhaps something more like West Palm Beach or even Boca Raton. The trees remind me of the greenery in the Miami metro, I agree with the OP it has a very (south) florida feeling kay:


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

^^^^?????


----------



## Vovin (Jan 18, 2006)

Wait for the summer and drop a bomb, destroy everything, don't let anyone survive. Suddenly Brazil will become a MUCH BETTER place.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Zach759 said:


> ^^^^?????


The temperatures I posted are in celsius not farenheit (since you are from Missouri I guess that's why you have question marks)


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice neighborhood.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Isn't Florianopolis a popular second home destination for wealthy Brazilians? 

I am assuming most of those homes are not inhabited year round.


----------



## old school (Apr 26, 2009)

Northsider said:


> African American accent? lol. Pure ignorance. Most African Americans have their roots in the American South. Their dialect of language is mostly tied to this dialect of English, popular in Louisiana, Alabama, and Mississippi. This, mixed with West African creole languages from the slave trade has shaped the speech of many Blacks. What does this have to do with class at all except that historically Blacks have been systematically trapped in the lower class (a whole topic itself).
> 
> I am? That's a quick assumption, considering I'm talking about it _*right now*_. Again, what does this have to do with classism? They talk differently, so what? So do poor whites. So do southerners in general. So do Californians. So do Easterners. You are taking two completely different things and trying to relate them somehow, and it doesn't work that way...it's called a spurious relationship.
> 
> ...


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Northsider said:


> African American accent? lol. Pure ignorance. Most African Americans have their roots in the American South. Their dialect of language is mostly tied to this dialect of English, popular in Louisiana, Alabama, and Mississippi. This, mixed with West African creole languages from the slave trade has shaped the speech of many Blacks. What does this have to do with class at all except that historically Blacks have been systematically trapped in the lower class (a whole topic itself).
> 
> I am? That's a quick assumption, considering I'm talking about it _*right now*_. Again, *what does this have to do with classism*? They talk differently, so what? *So do poor whites*. So do southerners in general. So do Californians. So do Easterners. You are taking two completely different things and trying to relate them somehow, and it doesn't work that way...it's called a spurious relationship.


Are you sure there is no Black accent? So what is African American Vernacular English?

I use the racial accent example to demonstrate the claims over Brazilian exceptional classism are bogus. If there were this huge barrier between classes in Brazil, probably there would be different accents following social (or racial) lines as in the US or Britain, but that's not the case at all. Brazilian accents follow regional lines only (a natural thing, as people from different regions don't talk to each other so often). With these different accents following social (or racial) patterns, it's clear the role of classism (or racism) is far stronger in the US and Britain than in Brazil.

I think it's bad enough Maria Theresa (and other jingoists) simplifications. We don't need more on the opposite side.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Are you sure there is no Black accent? So what is African American Vernacular English?
> 
> I use the racial accent example to demonstrate the claims over Brazilian exceptional classism are bogus. If there were this huge barrier between classes in Brazil, probably there would be different accents following social (or racial) lines as in the US or Britain, but that's not the case at all. Brazilian accents follow regional lines only (a natural thing, as people from different regions don't talk to each other so often). With these different accents following social (or racial) patterns, it's clear the role of classism (or racism) is far stronger in the US and Britain than in Brazil.


Did you even _READ_ the article or just google "black accent" and think a wiki article somehow proves your point? Ugh, I don't even know where to begin with this. Just no. If anything, the "black accent" (or any accent for that matter) is a _cultural_ phenomenon, not a racist or classist one.


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Northsider said:


> African American accent? lol. Pure ignorance. Most African Americans have their roots in the American South. Their dialect of language is mostly tied to this dialect of English, popular in Louisiana, Alabama, and Mississippi. This, mixed with West African creole languages from the slave trade has shaped the speech of many Blacks. What does this have to do with class at all except that historically Blacks have been systematically trapped in the lower class (a whole topic itself).
> 
> I am? That's a quick assumption, considering I'm talking about it _*right now*_. Again, what does this have to do with classism? They talk differently, so what? So do poor whites. So do southerners in general. So do Californians. So do Easterners. You are taking two completely different things and trying to relate them somehow, and it doesn't work that way...it's called a spurious relationship.
> 
> ...


:banana::banana::banana: [2]


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Northsider said:


> Did you even _READ_ the article or just google "black accent" and think a wiki article somehow proves your point? Ugh, I don't even know where to begin with this. Just no. If anything, the "black accent" (or any accent for that matter) is a _cultural_ phenomenon, not a racist or classist one.


I have done MY research on 'black accent' and that's what I found:


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Are you sure there is no Black accent? So what is African American Vernacular English?
> 
> I use the racial accent example to demonstrate the claims over Brazilian exceptional classism are bogus. I*f there were this huge barrier between classes in Brazil, probably there would be different accents following social (or racial) lines as in the US or Britain*, but that's not the case at all. Brazilian accents follow regional lines only (a natural thing, as people from different regions don't talk to each other so often). With these different accents following social (or racial) patterns, it's clear the role of classism (or racism) is far stronger in the US and Britain than in Brazil.
> 
> I think it's bad enough Maria Theresa (and other jingoists) simplifications. We don't need more on the opposite side.


Pehaps you should take a quick look at the stats for income inequality and notice that Brazil in amongst the 10 most unequal countries on the planet:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_income_equality

Simple like that.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Northsider said:


> Did you even _READ_ the article or just google "black accent" and think a wiki article somehow proves your point? Ugh, I don't even know where to begin with this. Just no. If anything, the "black accent" (or any accent for that matter) is a _cultural_ phenomenon, not a racist or classist one.


I didn't google anything, as I know this article for ages. The fact is, the accent exists and is fairly used (or Al Sharpton speaks like all Upper East Siders or Chris Rock made up an entire new language to do his stand ups). Anyway, "cultural phenomenon": black people speaking with black people only, to the point to turn the common language into a different accent.

But ok, let's simplify the world: all Brazilian are classists. They are the most classist people in the world. All upper and middle class Brazilian people hate poor people. And if you wish, bring the samba, football, beaches cliché.




whistler85 said:


> Pehaps you should take a quick look at the stats for income inequality and notice that Brazil in amongst the 10 most unequal countries on the planet:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_income_equality
> 
> Simple like that.


Please, don't parachute ok? That's not the object of this discussion.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks like the best places of Capão da Canoa metropolitan area as well. Typical southern beach Brazilian style.


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Please, don't parachute ok? That's not the object of this discussion.


I'm not parachuting.

Well, you said there is no such thing as great '*class barrier*'. I only suggested looking at the basics first. Face it, Brazil is one the most unequal societies on Earth! That has been statistically reported by the GINI coefficient. 

Hence, it sounds very sensible to raise the issue of classism when MT, and the majority of Brazilians at the international forum, puts up threads with tacky Macmansions in gated communities and cheesy titles as the one above.

Also, I disagree with using a cultural trait, such as dialect, to imply that a society is economically unequal. That is both linguistically and economically unsound.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

whistler85 said:


> Pehaps you should take a quick look at the stats for income inequality and notice that Brazil in amongst the 10 most unequal countries on the planet:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_income_equality
> 
> Simple like that.


Brazil's high income inequality is the product the the heterogeneous nature of Brazil.

Brazil is not a country like Germany or France, with very strong national identity and a homogeneous ethic population, similar levels of development over the country. *Brazil has states with per capita income 6-7 times greater than other states.*

*Life expectancy in Santa Catarina, the state where this particular beach is located, is nearly 76 years, in the US is 78 years while in the northeast state of Alagoas is 67.6 years.* The difference between US and SC in life expectancy is 2 years, while between Alagoas and SC is nearly 9 years.

The difference between east Germany and west Germany is much smaller than the difference between some Brazilian states. As is the difference between Mexico and the US equal to the difference between the Northeast and São Paulo in terms of per capita income, life expectancy and the consumption of consumer durables (like cars).

Brazil's high inequality is not because Brazilian society is highly unequal, but because there are several different socioeconomic levels of development in the same country. *Try to merge Norway with Ethiopia to see how high their Gini index becomes!*


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Guaporense said:


> Brazil's high income inequality is the product the the heterogeneous nature of Brazil.
> 
> Brazil is not a country like Germany or France, with very strong national identity and a homogeneous ethic population, similar levels of development over the country. *Brazil has states with per capita income 6-7 times greater than other states.*
> 
> ...


Really?










You suggest merging Norway and Ethiopia (which are comparatively not a good analogy to Brazilian states) in a country and you still expect its society not to be 'highly unequal'. How contradictory!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

whistler85 said:


> I'm not parachuting.


You parachuted and this post is a perfect example of it.




whistler85 said:


> Well, you said there is no such thing as great '*class barrier*'. I only suggested looking at the basics first. Face it, Brazil is one the most unequal societies on Earth! That has been statistically reported by the GINI coefficient.


I didn't say this, not at least on the sense you are implying. The discussion is not about social inequality, but about *classism*. The presence of different classes in one area doesn't imply on classism as a multiracial city/country is not necessarily racist. 

Everybody is aware of Brazilian inequality and that's clearly not the issue here. We are talking about people's attitudes towards social classes, and I agree Brazilian society is quite classist. However I dispute it's unique in this respect. There is classism all around the world.




whistler85 said:


> Hence, it sounds very sensible to raise the issue of classism when MT, and the majority of Brazilians at the international forum, puts up threads with tacky Macmansions in gated communities and cheesy titles as the one above.


If you were not parachuting, you would know I was the first to criticize the thread's approach. Actually, I always do this. Ask her how much she loves me.




whistler85 said:


> Also, I disagree with using a cultural trait, such as dialect, to imply that a society is economically unequal. That is both linguistically and economically unsound.


Again, we're not talking about social inequality, but people's attitude towards different social classes. It's very separated issues.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

whistler85, you are quite a troll. 

of course, ignores all the evidence that I presented, while giving a image of SP, perhaps one of the states with highest social inequality.

Map of brazilian states by life expectancy:










The two southnern states, which have a combined population of nearly 20 million, have life expectancy of nearly 76 years, while the red states have life expectancy of less than 69 years. Of course, if you mix up the two type of states you will have very high inequality. However, does a small city in the state of SC has high inequality? No, it doesn't.

Also, the US's level of inequality as measured by the gini index will surpass Brazil's if trends continue in about 15 years. So even this argument will be null.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ I've traveled a bit in US, studied in an university there, and have never found any distinctive pattern of accent on African-Americans. They bear the accent from the region they came from AFAIK. It's hard to tell someone's ethnicity hearing them... after a while I could easily distinguish people with "Great Plains" accent from people across the Rockies, let alone people from Southern US. But I doubt I could ever recognize something like ethnic accent.
> 
> Unless you are talking about gangsta rap, but who ESL-person can ever understand that :lol:?


There is a very distinctive type of African American English. People call it African American Vernacular English, or AAVE, and some black dialects are much more different from standard English.

In universities, specially if you are doing a PHD study in a top university, people tend to have less accent.


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> You parachuted and this post is a perfect example of it.
> 
> I didn't say this, not at least on the sense you are implying. The discussion is not about social inequality, but about *classism*. The presence of different classes in one area doesn't imply on classism as a multiracial city/country is not necessarily racist.
> 
> ...



Well, if you acknowledge Brazilian inequality then we're halfway to agreeing with each other.

I've posted here already. I don't know why the insistence on parachuting.

If you also acknowledge that Brazil as a society is classist (come on, a quick glance at the soap opera will reveal chronic classism) then I don't have anything to argue about. 

Besides, yes, the world is also classist as well. But I think that because of Brazil's inner inequalities, it tends to be easier to be label it as a more classic example. 

If you take KS3 Geography books in the UK, for example, you will see that the major characteristic children are taught related to Brazil is connected to its unique inequality. I believe it plays a role on the image of a divided country, which is to a certain extent accurate.

Yet, I disagree with your thesis on a dialect being a good indicator of economic divide or classism.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Again: the social inequality was never under debate so there is not to agree or disagree on it.

The dialect, specially in Britain's case is indeed a symptom of classism. People of different classes didn't talk to each other, so they developed different accents, even though living in the same city. Anyway, I never stated dialect was a good economic divide indicator, only a good sign of the presence of extreme classism (e.g. Britain).

P.S. I thought only Brazilian schools teach crap instead of geography. Apparently, the things are not much better for British children.


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Guaporense said:


> whistler85, you are quite a troll.
> 
> of course, ignores all the evidence that I presented, while giving a image of SP, perhaps one of the states with highest social inequality.
> 
> ...


Thank a lot. You're quite a gentleman.

Evidence? You have merely shown data on life expectancy on two distinctive states. To say that here is *regional inequality* in Brazil does not mean to say that inequalities in this country are massively present on the urban landscape. And that is related to the population boom the country went through in the mid-20th century and the mass rural-urban migration that ensued.

The picture I used was to illustrate how inequality is perceived in Brazil. Paraisópolis is only one of the thousands of instances where rich contrasts with poor. Rio is notorious for that divide also. In fact, it is interesting to note that none of the cities mentioned above are listed as the most unequal in the country. According to the UN, Goiânia is:

http://www.estadao.com.br/estadaodehoje/20100320/not_imp526930,0.php 

While São Paulo is one of the most unequal states, its urban disparities reflect what is witnessed in the majority of major cities in the country. 

As to the gini coefficient of Brazil surpassing the American, I disagree with the hurried forecast simply because of the complexity of data and qualitative nature of the outcome. Brazil is more than just 15 years away to achieving Equality indicators of a developed nation. Yet, it's fair enough to say Brazil is becoming less unequal fast as it develops:


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Again: the social inequality was never under debate so there is not to agree or disagree on it.
> 
> The dialect, specially in Britain's case is indeed a symptom of classism. People of different classes didn't talk to each other, so they developed different accents, even though living in the same city. Anyway, I never stated dialect was a good economic divide indicator, only a good sign of the presence of extreme classism (e.g. Britain).
> ...


I actually think Brazilian textbooks are conceptually better than British ones. This example I gave you was of an unfortunate attempt at describing a highly complex reality in a dumbed down fashion. The author, David Waugh, is supposedly a multi-millionaire whose books are extensively used. But I might be unfair here, as there is a multitude of textbooks authors in the UK. 

Another interesting example of how inequalities are perceived: 










http://www.bbc.co.uk/schools/gcsebitesize/geography/settlement/urbanmod_ledcrev1.shtml

This model was devised by Waugh himself when visiting São Paulo.


----------



## old school (Apr 26, 2009)

Guaporense said:


> There is a very distinctive type of African American English. People call it African American Vernacular English, or AAVE, and some black dialects are much more different from standard English.
> 
> In universities, specially if you are doing a PHD study in a top university, people tend to have less accent.


Have you spoken with a black Brazilian other than your maid, cook, nanny (baba'), or driver?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
That's so sad. 

Please, don't make a fool of yourself showing your huge ignorance over the world around you.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

old school said:


> Have you spoken with a black Brazilian other than your maid, cook, nanny (baba'), or driver?


My portuguese teacher and a manager of Sorocaba's CNS(shoes store)


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks more like Southern California than Florida. No mountains in Florida.


----------



## axvitor (Mar 3, 2011)

video of jurere


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ I love that video


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Please, don't make a fool of yourself showing your huge ignorance over the world around you.


lol, likewise :wink2:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Really? Are you still keeping there is no different accents along racial lines in US? That's one of the most absurd statements I've ever heard. If I turn my TV, in 5 minutes I can find evidences about it. It's almost as same as claiming the racism has never existed in US.

And it's not because you'd been hanging around Brazilian favelas, you know everything about the country. Actually, is quite the opposite in fact: something like 95% of Brazilians don't live in this kind of environment and roughly the same numbers of people have never been in one, including myself. It seems you used the time in the country only to strength your preconceived ideas.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Really? Are you still keeping there is no different accents along racial lines in US?


Oh for _[email protected]#$s Sake_! Did you read _ANYTHING_ I posted in reply?! It's a CULTURAL accent, not a racial one, not an ethnic one, not a classist one. White guys speak with it, so do Mexicans, so do rich Blacks, so do poor blacks, so do rich suburban white kids...what does it matter? It has nothing to do with class.



> If I turn my TV, in 5 minutes I can find evidences about it.


Right there, STOP. You've lost all privileges to speak intelligently about the subject if you are gathering your information from TV. Next you'll probably say all White Americans talk and act like _Jersey Shore_; or that all women are slutty and try to get on the _Rock of Love Bus_]...you honestly think all Blacks speak like that just because MTV shows a bunch of talentless hacks from Atlanta trying to "rap"?



> It's almost as same as claiming the racism has never existed in US.


_WHO CLAIMS THAT?!_ 



> And it's not because you'd been hanging around Brazilian favelas, you know everything about the country.


I never claimed that, I just claimed that I've been in more than you have.



> Actually, is quite the opposite in fact: something like 95% of Brazilians don't live in this kind of environment and roughly the same numbers of people have never been in one, including myself.


95% I would guess it a bit high, but sure...not _everyone_ lives in a favela. You don't have to live in a favela to be poor.



> It seems you used the time in the country only to strength your preconceived ideas.


Actually, I had no idea whatsoever what Brazil would be like. I formed my opinions well _after_ I've traveled extensively in the country.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
OK, you're walking in circles here.

To make clear: my only objection here is over the claim Brazilian classism is somehow exceptional. It's strong indeed, but not that different from other places.

About the black accent, I was thinking about CNN as I don't watch those things you mentioned, but whatever. My English is not that good, but I can't perfectly distinguish, in most of the cases, an African American person speaking only by listening. Anyhow, for the sake of my argument, doesn't matter if the accent is racial, social or cultural. It was developed, as any accent, by insulation. Usually, the insulation is regional, but it's not the case of American and British accents aforementioned. I brought those examples to show Brazilian are not the only people mutually ignoring themselves along social, racial or cultural lines. And I'm not here criticizing Brazilian, British or American societies. I'm just acknowledging their notorius caracteristics.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

_Insulation?!_ :lol:


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

What a shit this thread. Why this competition?


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

^^

Some people from USA saying Brazilian reallity is not that showed in this thread! :|


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Alexpilsen said:


> ^^
> 
> Some people from USA saying Brazilian reallity is not that showed in this thread! :|


Mm. Nobody really argued that what this thread shows is not the reality. There has been a debate over how classist Brazilian society is, given the stereotypes of such an unequal society.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> About the black accent, I was thinking about CNN as I don't watch those things you mentioned, but whatever. My English is not that good, but I can't perfectly distinguish, in most of the cases, an African American person speaking only by listening. Anyhow, for the sake of my argument, doesn't matter if the accent is racial, social or cultural. It was developed, as any accent, by insulation. Usually, the insulation is regional, but it's not the case of American and British accents aforementioned. I brought those examples to show Brazilian are not the only people mutually ignoring themselves along social, racial or cultural lines. And I'm not here criticizing Brazilian, British or American societies. I'm just acknowledging their notorius caracteristics.


First off there is no such thing as a "black" accent. Now it is true that alot of African Americans talk with a Southern US dialect because many of them do have ties to that region including family. However you can see the same scenario with "white" southerners who migrated to the Midwest/Northeastern states back in the day in search of work.

Bottomline it's not any more different than Brazil as far as regional speech patterns/dialects are concerned.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

^^
In Brazil theres no such a thing like Dialects... But only accents!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> OK, you're walking in circles here.


Not really. You are just making a fool of yourself and have really derailed this thread. I'm respectfully bowing out because there is no point in reasoning with you. You will be ignorant no matter what we say. Bottom line: _North America and Western Europe don't have shanty towns right next to million dollar homes; Brasil does. _


----------



## whistler85 (Apr 4, 2009)

Alexpilsen said:


> ^^
> In Brazil theres no such a thing like Dialects... But only accents!


This is a map for 'dialectal zones' in Brazil:










http://www.linguaportuguesa.ufrn.br/pt_3.3.b.php

There is also a wikipedia webpage for the topic:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetos_da_língua_portuguesa

Finally, the definition for dialect:

Linguistics . a variety of a language that is distinguished from other varieties of the same language by features of phonology, grammar, and vocabulary, and by its use by a group of speakers who are set off from others *geographically or socially*.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/dialect 

Therefore, saying there is no dialect in such a huge country as Brazil, with great regional varieties, is not accurate.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Northsider said:


> Not really. You are just making a fool of yourself and have really derailed this thread. I'm respectfully bowing out because there is no point in reasoning with you. You will be ignorant no matter what we say. Bottom line: _North America and Western Europe don't have shanty towns right next to million dollar homes; Brasil does. _


Bottom line? Bottom line of what? Who is arguing "US/WE have shanty towns next to million dollar homes"? I'm ONLY disputing the claim *Brazil is the most classist country in the world*. It's not. Nobody here gave a tiny evidence over this because there isn't any.

Anyway, your bottom line only shows how pathetic is your need to feel good about yourself and your own country. I can picture you walking around Brazil, aware of your own "superiority" and displaying contempt towards the "natives". So sad.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Northsider said:


> Not really. You are just making a fool of yourself and have really derailed this thread. I'm respectfully bowing out because there is no point in reasoning with you. You will be ignorant no matter what we say. Bottom line: _North America and Western Europe don't have shanty towns right next to million dollar homes; Brasil does. _


 That is true.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

A place that is similar to Jurere in Florianopolis is the Riviera Sao Lourenço, near the city of Sao Paulo. Some pics from brazilian forumer "Paulistinha" from the following thread:
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

I thought I was done with this thread, but:


> Anyway, your bottom line only shows how pathetic is your need to feel good about yourself and your own country. I can picture you walking around Brazil, aware of your own "superiority" and displaying contempt towards the "natives". So sad.


The hell are you talking about? I _HATE _my country. I'm ashamed to say I'm 'american'. I'd rather be in Europe to be honest. 

And how _*dare*_ you assume how I act in your country! I've said numerous times Bra*z*il is one of my favorite countries. The fact that you attack me _*personally*_ is surely a sign of weakness and defeat. I would never stoop that low and attack you personally. In fact, I'm not attacking _anybody_. Whatever, I have nothing to prove to you. You've just made my "ignore" list. See ya.

And now some various photos I've taken while in Bra*z*il


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

I've just found these videos, and as you've been talking Brazilian alledgely elitism...

*"Eu sou rica / Pobreza pega"*
_I'm rich (feminin) / Poverty is contagious_

Quite amusing collage with Brazilian (some Mexican) soap operas female villains:











The lyrics:

"Pobreza pega, pega como sarna, pega como vírus"
_Poverty is contagious, contagious like scabies, contagious like a virus_

"Eu sou rica"
_I'm rich (feminin)_

"Não toque em nada, para não me contagiar"
_Do not touch anything, to not infect me_

Last sentence in the first video:

"(Eu) tenho nojo de vocês!"
_I'm disgusted with you (people)_

First sentence in the second video:

"Você sempre se cercou de gente pobre. Você pode gostar, mas eu não gosto!"
_You've been always surrounded by poor people. You may like it, but I don't_

^^
I believe they are Maria Theresa's female models.  

P.S. If anyone has a better translation, please post it.


----------



## xutka (Jan 20, 2011)

Brazil is a backwards segregated country.... and contrary to what some brazilians claim here, brazil is a rather poor country where a VERY LARGE segment of the population struggle to have a decent meal on a daily basis.

carnaval and bunda and more carnaval... (I ask... is there anything else in Brazil besides that tired old bunda gostosa ay ay cara, samba, carnaval image they love to portray of themselves?)

I fail to respect a society that opresses and still considers a very large number of its population crap simply because they don't have money or because they don't have European descent.

Sorry but it's like living in a society with ideals proper of the 18th century!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ GOSH YOU ARE REALLY RADICAL OMG
Brazil has a large poor population but say that the largest part don't have money to eat is lie,the largest part is what we call C class they live in small houses but usually has car internet and food.
And I'm sure that almost any Brazilian like to have your country knowed as a BUNDA place.


----------



## xutka (Jan 20, 2011)

brazilteen said:


> ^^ GOSH YOU ARE REALLY RADICAL OMG
> Brazil has a large poor population but say that the largest part don't have money to eat is lie,the largest part is what we call C class they live in small houses but usually has car internet and food.
> And I'm sure that almost any Brazilian like to have your country knowed as a BUNDA place.


I am very glad my country is known for being a bastion of human rights and equality, a tolerant society where everyone is accepted and respected.

The last thing I want is for people to think my country is a constant 24 hours orgy with naked women dancing samba around and tourists looking for puteiros while the police oppresses and segregates the poor which are a really high percentage of the population.

I don't have anything against Brazil, but get real I've been to Brazil.... it is a very poor country, you just have to browse through google earth!!! 

I was in Niteroi and I remember with disgust how a mall security guard didn't allow a person to come into the mall because he looked poor and didn't have european aspect!!! (I was disgusted)

and perhaps maria theresa thinks is cool, but to Europeans it's a VERY BACKWARDS THING.... come on it's not the 17th century!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ It is true that Brazil has a fucking bad racism I'm not saying you are lying but I think it is a very poor country...anyway you has your mind I have mine....I just think you are too radical...Anyway there are some Rio de Janeiro parts that you'll really see bitches as in some New York parts....
I'm a middle class teenager and I've never thought Brazil is really poor i just think it is in a inequality situation I have black teachers at school,black friends....You've been in 1990 in Brazil or before?


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

beautiful pics, guys!!kay:


----------

